# "Abbado - The Opera Edition" could have been so much more...



## Guest (Oct 31, 2017)

Really wish that DG had decided to go high end by releasing this in a first rate quality box set e.g. Original album covers, librettos, quality paper book with photos and essays... but I'll still purchase it anyway which is kind of a mistake because it just encourages them to continue with these kinds of low end releases...

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/us/cat/4798008

Edit... wanted to apologize to one and all for posting this in the wrong forum - should be in "Opera"; hoping that the moderator will move it to it's proper location... kind regards to all...


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I really resent the low quality of re-release packaging these days. I am more than happy to spend two or three times as much to hunt down old releases on the second hand market rather than encourage this sort of underhanded cynical charlatanism perpetrated by the major labels on what they perceive to be a gullible consumer. The few box sets I have invested in have fortunately, for the most part, been of a slightly higher grade.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Then again, some of us short on disposable income are happy to see great recordings at bargain prices. It's a conundrum.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

amfortas said:


> Then again, some of us short on disposable income are happy to see great recordings at bargain prices. It's a conundrum.


True. While I recognize that these sets have their market, and I am certainly not knocking those for whom the lower price tag appeals, I don't see a reason why the labels can't also keep nicer sets, or original editions, in their catalogue for those who do want to spend a little more. In any case, the cost of printing a booklet is negligible ... especially when they already have the artwork on file. It would be interesting to know how much they pay graphic designers to come up with these new packaging designs.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The problem to me is that many of us are probably got quite a few of these and don't want to duplicate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2017)

Taplow said:


> True. While I recognize that these sets have their market, and I am certainly not knocking those for whom the lower price tag appeals, I don't see a reason why the labels can't also keep nicer sets, or original editions, in their catalogue for those who do want to spend a little more. In any case, the cost of printing a booklet is negligible ... especially when they already have the artwork on file. It would be interesting to know how much they pay graphic designers to come up with these new packaging designs.


Agree with you completely! I genuinely feel that a conductor of Abbado's stature should have had the deluxe treatment given to Karajan - "Herbert von Karajan: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Decca" - 330 CDs, 24 DVDs and 2 Blu-ray Audio, 4 tracklist booklets and 1 hardcover book and Bernstein - "Leonard Bernstein - Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon & Decca" - 121 CDs, 36 DVDs & 1 Blu ray which will be released in February of 2018.

However I do feel that a secondary issue without all the bells and whistles should be released so that these recordings will reach the widest audience possible. The Karajan box has a pre-release price of 923.00 US - 793.35 EUR and the Bernstein is being initially priced at 465.36 US - 399.99 EUR which can make them prohibitively expensive for those who don't have more money than sense...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> The problem to me is that many of us are probably got quite a few of these and don't want to duplicate.


Or just don't want to have, his Don Giovanni is boring.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Or just don't want to have, his Don Giovanni is boring.


In any collection there will always be hits and misses. I mean I think Abaddo's Simon Boccannegra and Magic Flute are great while his Carmen doesn't do too much for me. Why perhaps it's not a good idea for deluxe passaging.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2017)

If having hits and misses was a condition that precluded the release of a deluxe package I'm fairly certain that not a single deluxe package would ever merit being released as I have yet to encounter one that didn't range from brilliant to insipid...


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Nudge and a Wink said:


> . . . which can make them prohibitively expensive for those who don't have more money than sense...


Or those of us who don't have much of either.


----------

